# King of Plagues a new Joe Ledger novel



## billc (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/King-Plagues-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1302057998&sr=1-1

If you read Patient Zero and the Dragon Factory, here is the next book in the Joe Ledger series.


----------

